# Special Characters in Outlook



## Bahman (Dec 3, 2004)

Hello,

When I email myself in Outlook with text from Word, I have something like this:

"to spell Leŏs Janácek with the dash—"

When I email the same text to someone else they get this:

"to spell LeÅ�s Janácek with the dashâ€”"

I checked and unicode is on and email goes out in html format. What is the fix for this? is this a known problem with Word? Thank you for your help.

-Bahman


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

I beieve this has more to do with the installed character sets and default email fonts on the receiver's PC, than with your end.


----------

